# Red Zebra Cichlids male/female



## BobGTP00

I have a pair of zebra cichlids which have breeded many times and now the babies are breeding. My impression has always been that the males are the colorfull ones with stripes (shades of blue, brown, white, etc..) and the females are ALWAYS bright orange. The offspring are usually mainly females with one or two males. That being said. I noticed a brown zebra that had babies in its mouth (which is usually the females job). It has released the babies and they are all brown (around 30 of them) except for a couple that are orange which is just the opposite of what I'm use to. Is this a rareity having a brown female and almost all brown babies or is this common and no big deal??  

She just released the babies out of her mouth yesterday 26-Jul-05. Will be interesting to see what colors they become when they get older. The father is a very colorfull blue.

Any help or comments would be appreciated!!

Thanks

Bob


----------



## Lisachromis

Bob,

Would it be possible to see any pictures of your adult fish? It may be possible that your fish are crossbreeding. It would be easier to answer your questions about the colours if we knew what exact species we are talking about. Also, are there are any other cichlids in the same tank as well?


----------

